
YouTube wants ‘dislike mobs’ to stop weaponizing the dislike button - panarky
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/1/18207189/youtube-dislike-attack-mob-review-bomb-creator-insider
======
jnurmine
Doesn't this same problem apply to the like button as well, not only the
dislike button?

------
tomatotomato37
Can someone tell why dislike mobs are worse than, say, a boycott? I don't get
why anyone other than those directly impacted are so against groups of people
stating they don't like [thing]

~~~
theoh
Even Paul Graham thinks voting rings are a problem, to the extent that he said
(somewhere, I can't remember where) that a substantial part of the HN codebase
is dedicated to measures against spam, voting rings, and other abuses. Steps
to prevent voting rings were among the top measures he deemed necessary.

A dislike mob is just like a voting ring.

Another dimension of the problem is the scenario where a user takes a dislike
to someone else's comment, and goes through that other person's comment
history, downvoting every one. That's obviously an abuse of the voting system
and it makes sense to organize things so that it is minimized. (One way to do
it is to set a time limit on voting on a given comment.)

------
newen
YouTube comment dislikes are actually there only for show. The dislikes don't
get counted for comments at all. They could do the same thing for the videos.

~~~
phishfi
But they shouldn't. If there are people who want and like 75% of the videos I
watch and like, I'd really prefer that YouTube avoid recommending me videos
that those people have already watched and disliked.

The only disliked that should be ignored are the ones where someone didn't
even let a video load before hitting dislike.

~~~
jobigoud
They would only use liked videos to do recommendations anyway. So unliked and
explicitely disliked should be treated the same. Incidentally I don't think
I've ever used the dislike video button, if it's bad I just move away.

~~~
phishfi
I rarely like or dislike anything, unless there's some significant reason to
do either. The best example I can think of for when I've happily disliked
something was the 2018 YouTube Rewind, which was absolutely atrocious a Google
needs to understand that their creators are getting more and more reason to
find an alternative to their ridiculously poor management relating to
monetization and the algorithms.

------
olliej
Solution: remove the dislike button. Alternatively don’t report the dislike
button and only use it to adjust media suggestions.

